# de quoi je me mêle (se mêler)?



## shaky

*de quoi je me mêle ?
*¿Qué quiere decir eso? Contexto: la canción Christina, de Anaïs.

Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## kyu

_De quoi *je me* mêle ?_ = De quoi *tu te* mêles ? = Occupe-toi de tes oignons/affaires.

Voy a tratar de traducir : ¡Ocúpate de tus propios *asuntos*!


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola, 
Es una frase hecha que piensas o dices DE alguien que se mete en lo que no le concierne ; equivale a  tratarlo de "don/doña Metomentodo" con el mismo valor de la primera persona


----------



## shaky

ahm... ¡Gracias!


----------



## IsaSol

Bonjour Shaky
De quoi je me m*ê*le ?
Yo dirìa: 
Métete en tus asunstos/en lo tuyo
Quédate con lo tuyo y....déjame en paz, algo asì.
Ciao!


----------



## shaky

Ok. Merci encore.


----------



## pitata

Hola!
Seríasis tan amables de ayudarme a traducir esta expresión en el siguiente contexto:
" le jumeau de mon mari (de quoi je me mêle ?) m'a fait remarquer qu'il était 15 h de l'après-midi, qu'on était au milieu du mois d'août et qu'on avait beau être en Suisse, dans un de ces pays froids, il faisait trente degrés à l'ombre

Podría traducirse como " ¿y a mi que me importa? 
Muchísimas gracias


----------



## Paquita

yo lo llamaría "Don Metomentodo"

"de quoi je me mêle" significa aquí = ¿y a *él *qué le importa?¿por qué se mete? es expresión hecha en que "je" sustituye a "él"


----------



## Yul

Je dirais que la tournure " de quoi je me mêle" veut dire "intervenir de façon indésirable", "s'immiscer dans", "s'ingérer dans".   


De façon familière, on pourrait dire en français, "fourrer son nez dans", "mettre son grain de sel dans", "mettre son nez dans", " se fourrer dans". 



Espérant t'être utile,


Yul


----------



## Gringo6391

Hola a todos! En este contexto cómo se podría traducir la expresión siguiente : Pedro tu devrais économiser plus ton argent! je lui répond : "de quoi tu te mêle" **** Hilo dividido. Regla 10. Martine (Mod...)
Muchas gracias


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

" De quoi tu te mêles " significa  "¿ por qué te metes en lo que no te importa?  **** No corresponde tras la división del hilo. Martine (Mod...)
 Claro que habra mejores traducciones .


----------



## Tina.Irun

La traducción de J.F. de TROYES está muy bien.
Coloquial: ¡por qué te metes donde no te llaman!


----------



## Gringo6391

Muchas gracias a Tina y J.F.; tendré en cuanta la regla de la división de los hilos.


----------



## shoesmios

En Colombia decimos:

-A ti que te importa!
-No te metas

Esto sucede cuando alguien indeseado se mete en una conversación o en asuntos que no son de su incumbecia.

Espero te sirva,

Saludos!


----------



## Azdriel

¡Hola! Esta es mi primera consulta, aunque llevo mucho tiempo utilizando Word Reference. 

Veamos, estoy traduciendo una reseña turística referente a los teatros de Broadway y me he topado con una frase que no tengo narices de traducir. Están describiendo los distintos tipos de teatros, con las clases de obras que se representan. La frase en cuestión es "de quoi se mêler à la population New Yorkaise". El párrafo completo es este:

_Les "Off Off Broadway" sont davantage des théâtres de quartier. C'est là que se rendent ceux qui souhaitent voir de la nouveauté, loin des salles bondées. *De quoi se mêler à la population New Yorkaise!*
_
He visto una expresión parecida que significa algo así como "métete en tus asuntos", pero no creo que se pueda aplicar aquí. ¿Podéis echarme una manita? ¡¡Gracias!!

Mi intento de traducción: "Los Off-Off Broadway son más teatros de barrio. Es aquí donde se reúnen los que desean ver las novedades, lejos de las salas abarrotadas". Y la frase de marras que no tengo por dónde cogerla. *¿"En qué cosas se mete la población Neoyorquina"?*


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes Azdriel, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

Aquí _se mêler_ está empleado con su sentido habitual: _mezclarse con_.
- de quoi => pretexto / razón para mezclarse (puede que alguien encuentre una manera más elegante de decirlo pero es la idea)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Azdriel

Entonces, ¿podría ser "un pretexto para mezclarse con la población de NY?

¡Gracias por la ayuda, Cintia&Martine! Merci!


----------



## Paquita

Más que pretexto, y siendo destinado a turistas (si lo entiendo bien) pensaría en "oportunidad": una buena oportunidad para los turistas para mezclarse con la población indígena en lugar de amontonarse en las salas famosas frecuentadas esencialment por turistas extranjeros


----------



## Azdriel

Sí, suena mucho mejor así. 
¡Gracias, Paquit&!


----------

